# Ausgabe 1-3



## Chevi79 (2. August 2012)

Ich versteigere die ersten 3 Ausgaben aus dem Jahr 1992 derzeit bei Ebay. Bei Interesse viel Spaß beim bieten. 
Suchbegriff: PC Games 1.Ausgabe


----------



## Rabowke (2. August 2012)

... und ein direkter Link zur Auktion ist zuviel verlangt? 

Aber schön, dass du dich desshalb extra angemeldet hast!


----------



## Kreon (4. August 2012)

Der Suchbegriff führt zu keinem Treffer, aber das hier dürften sie wohl sein.
Ich hätte sogar das doppelte dafür gezahlt, aber leider bietest du keinen versicherten Versand an. Schade.


----------

